# Pregnant "symptoms", when might they start?



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Though I have been pregnant 6 times, (1rst preg. m/c, #'S 2/3/4 here with me, 5/6 preg. m/c) I have read everything, and am on the s-l-o-w trac to doula training/Midwifery, I still have questions... would one have pregnancy symptomes, i.e. nausia, uterin achiness, early afternoon exhaustion, within the first few days of conception or only after implantation? Do hormones start acting up right away or does it take awhile? Maybe I am just being anxious, I am not going to do a preg test this time, I am trying so hard to break that habit.... I am waiting to see what is up with AF when it happens, light, heavy, staining







:.... I think my anticipation is getting the better of me!






















:


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

O.K., I was just at a birth w/ my Midwife ( my BF's baby boy, Cameron Jacob 7.4 lbs,) and as soon as I asked that question out loud, I realized how silly it was... I am just jumping ahead, way ahead....


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

You're not being silly, I want to know too!


----------



## LynnE73 (Oct 18, 2002)

According to The Miracle of Life (available to view for free on NOVA) it takes at least 5 days from conception until implantation which is when your body "gets it!"


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

I had flashes of nausea (quick) about 5 days before AF was due...that was it. Felt like Af was coming ....


----------



## mom2keira (May 14, 2007)

I just checkd my calender and here were my symptoms

8 and 7 days before AF was due I had crampy feelings 3 and 2 days bf AF was due my bbs were sore and HEAVY. My LP was 16 days.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

For me it was about 5 days before AF all my water started tasting poisoned


----------

